# Stupid or brilliant?



## JohnT (Jun 1, 2018)

I quit my job today


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 1, 2018)

Need more details to answer.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 1, 2018)

Just say "brilliant" Jim.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 1, 2018)

Brilliant...
Why be miserable 1/3 of the day.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 1, 2018)

Need more facts. Can you post recipe? Current ph , TA? 
How much longer till full pension? Staying retired or need new source of income? 
Level of disdain at position? Has it gone thru MLF? Quality of life improved? Many many variables —. But knowing you, I’d say it was well thought out. Just let it age longer. Everything will balance and fall into place.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 1, 2018)

Brilliant.

My theory of life is that everything we choose to do is to maximize our happiness. Since you made the choice to quit your job, you were doing so because it would make you happier.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 1, 2018)

Brilliant. Congratulations John!


----------



## Mismost (Jun 1, 2018)

After reviewing my options with several retirement gurus. I became self-employed. Now, I still work with the same company, doing the same thing. But, now, it's my idea. I'm driving this bus, not them. Whole different attitude now!

Brilliant or stupid.... you made your choice and I support that choice. Being married to a red-head, I have to ask....what did the wife say? There is your real answer!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 2, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Just say "brilliant" Jim.



I think its brilliant and I'm jealous.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 2, 2018)

Like everybody else, I am looking forward to the explanation. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 2, 2018)

Brilliantly stupid? 
Just kidding - I enjoy self-employment far more than working for someone else.
Nice going!


----------



## JamesGrape (Jun 2, 2018)

It is now your decision to be brilliant or stupid - the attitude you take now will determine that.

You are now a valuable free agent who might be available to the highest bidder - but only on your timing and terms - and only if the situation is right for you - not just right for the needs of someone else.

Or you can decide to do your own thing - it’s very possible to follow your passions and make money.

Make your decision be brilliant.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2018)

Looks like someone is ready to apply for an ABC license!


----------



## rustbucket (Jun 2, 2018)

We all make decisions about our lives that seem appropriate at the time. Only future results determine if it was the right long term decision. I wish you the best.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 2, 2018)

Miserable for years. On Friday I just had one of those days where I just couldn't take it anymore. After talking to my wife and being pushed over the edge I decided it was time to go.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 2, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Miserable for years. On Friday I just had one of those days where I just couldn't take it anymore. After talking to my wife and being pushed over the edge I decided it was time to go.



Please tell me you made a grand exit- Jerry McGuire style. My wife had an opportunity to do this but didnt. She said nothing. I lost my mind when she told me.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Miserable for years. On Friday I just had one of those days where I just couldn't take it anymore. After talking to my wife and being pushed over the edge I decided it was time to go.



Sign up for Split Rocks. We will all bring you bottles of our best wines to help you celebrate.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 3, 2018)

Tuning in late, John. Let me just say "congratulations"! Life is too short to drink bad wine. I predict that you will thrive and enjoy!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 4, 2018)

It was one of those days. Frustration was building for the past year and on Friday it all came to a head.

I have been in IT for 31 years. My career is older then most of those that I work with. 

Running the risk of sounding like a bigot, our IT department is populated predominately with Indians (80%). This has me at a high disadvantage when it came to communication. They found it hard to understand me and I definitely found it hard to understand them. Mostly, they speak Hindi. Mostly they mistrust those that do not.

The level of favoritism based on nationality has reached blatant proportions. Just take a look at the last 5 people to leave our department (in order).. 

Middle aged native born American (White male)
Middle aged native born American (black female)
Middle aged native born American (White male)
Middle aged native born American (White male)
Me

I have no doubt that one by one, they are squeezing out the older native born Americans. This was simply my turn.

My plan was to retire in one year. I have recently came into a modest inheritance from my father. This enabled me to accelerate my plans. The real shame is that my career had to end in such an ugly way. 

So here I am, at work and waiting for my two week's notice to expire. I half expected them to simply lock me out and show me the door. I should be so lucky.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry it had to end that way, John. But congratulations on your early retirement. Enjoy these next two weeks, having comfort that they are your last.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 4, 2018)

John, for what it is worth, I have never had anyone tell they wished they had not retired. I have had a LOT of folks tell me DO IT NOW!

Good luck in this new phase of your life. I predict great success and happiness for you!


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 4, 2018)

John, I'm comfortable predicting success and a greatly reduced stress/frustration level in your day to day life. That's a win no matter how you cut it. It also sounds like you've got a pretty accurate handle on the where your work environment was leading and you rode your career there about as far as possible. Congrats!
Mike


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 4, 2018)

At some time, you will be glad you did it. Getting comfortable with retirement takes time. The day after I retired, I got to feeing real comfortable after about 3 minutes. 

Seriously, you will be fine.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Congrats John!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2018)

Now comes the scary part... The transition.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Now comes the scary part... The transition.



I don't look at it as scary. I look at it as exciting. You have a brand new future in front of you with nothing but open doors.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 5, 2018)

Oooh myyyyyy..... You didn't tell us you were transitioning John. That is a big step! 



JohnT said:


> Now comes the scary part... The transition.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Now comes the scary part... The transition.


..... From real life to retirement. I hope my wife can take it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> ..... From real life to retirement. I hope my wife can take it.



You should take up a hobby. I hear winemaking is fun.


----------



## photoguy (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats on taking a stand! I too retired earlier then planned due to circumstances and have not regretted it once. Now you have more time for new hobby or two.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 5, 2018)

My wife told me I could retire. I’m just not allowed to stop working. She said we’d both go crazy. 

Once I retire from my state job, I was thinking of hanging out a shingle or going to work for the DA’s office and out bad guys in jail.

Good luck!


----------



## NorCal (Jun 6, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Once I retire from my state job, I was thinking of hanging out a shingle or going to work for the DA’s office and out bad guys in jail.


I’m thinking you met “put” and not “out” 

John, good luck to you.


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 7, 2018)

JohnT said:


> So here I am, at work and waiting for my two week's notice to expire. I half expected them to simply lock me out and show me the door. I should be so lucky.



I think that says more than anything else you said. Sounds like your employer is going to squeeze everything and anything they can from you. In other words, not a company which treats employees as valued human resources. In other words, cheap SOBs. That alone is a good enough of an excuse to leave, IMHO.


----------



## Bubba1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Two weeks notice is not warranted any more if they where laying you off they wouldn't give you two weeks why give it to them I would walk out and not look back........Go home and enjoy some of your own wine.


----------



## zadvocate (Jun 8, 2018)

Good for you John. Look forward to this next chapter of your life.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 8, 2018)

OK, so the plan...

- Over the next year, get the NJ house in shape to sell.
- Sell the house and move to the mountains of Georgia. We already own a lake house there.
- Purchase a "Damn Yankee" shirt. (I hear they make newcomers wear them).

- Then do whatever it takes.. Bargain, Beg, Plead, Eat Ground Glass ... and get a job at one of the many wineries in the area. This would be my dream job. Money is not really important. I just want to be connected with the industry. I would work for grapes and just for the love of it! To be working for an real commercial outfit (although my operation was just about as close as an amateur can get) would be amazing. I would love to work in a tasting room and be able to pour and talk wine all day!!!! 

Any advice folks?? Any one looking for an entry level, slightly out of shape, opinionated 56 year old????


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2018)

How's the winemaking area in the lake house?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 8, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> How's the winemaking area in the lake house?


This is an up and coming wine region. There are about 10 wineries in that area.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 8, 2018)

Wineries are almost always looking for folks to work for them, particularly if cheap is an option. If you know something about winemaking, that is a big plus, I would think.


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 8, 2018)

I had an unforced error (I fell from the top of a ladder and broke a bunch of stuff) and that put a swift end to my wireless networking career. Now it's nothing but winemaking (and drinking).
The stupid or brilliant part is entirely up to you. Hoping it lands on the brilliant side for you John.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2018)

JohnT said:


> This is an up and coming wine region. There are about 10 wineries in that area.



I was referring to the space in the lake house in which you will make your wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 8, 2018)

JohnT said:


> - Purchase a "Damn Yankee" shirt. (I hear they make newcomers wear them).



You didn't wear the Welch's shirt when you were required to. Why do you think you will wear the "Damn Yankees" shirt?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 8, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> You didn't wear the Welch's shirt when you were required to. Why do you think you will wear the "Damn Yankees" shirt?



Definitely need to add a multiple like button to the Forum


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 8, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Any one looking for an entry level, slightly out of shape, opinionated 56 year old????


When you find that job, see if they want a younger, out of shape, opinionated 55 year old...good luck, you've got to get out of the boat to walk on water. I think you just took that first step, congratulations!

Oh, I forgot to answer the question. My vote is on brilliant.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 9, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I quit my job today


Good man. I busted out of mine five years ago and have never looked back. I had worked hard far too long. Paid too much tax and got sick of looking at people enjoying elements of freedom that were beyond me because of my single minded focus on work and ensuring happy employees. When I finally focussed on myself I realised how naive I had been. So good on you John T.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 9, 2018)

When I retired, the only annoyance I experienced was the feeling that I was invisible. It is a weird experience. Airports, shops etc... you felt that people were thinking less of you and you recived a lower level of recognition and service. But after a year of it, you don't care. You go with the flow and start to enjoy books,live music, theatre and other projects that you have long forgotten about.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 9, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> You didn't wear the Welch's shirt when you were required to. Why do you think you will wear the "Damn Yankees" shirt?


Aaaaaahem!


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 9, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I would love to work in a tasting room and be able to pour and talk wine all day!!!!



You too?

The owner of a vineyard I am taking care of came for a short vacation this week. And we were in the vineyard discussing the vines, and the work I was doing, and I realized after an hour I was doing all the talking.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 9, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Aaaaaahem!



Umm, ahem ahem. John, you know I like you and wish you nothing but the best in retirement, but you also know that you flagrantly broke your word about wearing the shirt. As an inducement for us to invest in Rich, you promised to wear the shirt for 24 hours. Then you admitted that you did not do what you promised to do. So, please do NOT "ahem" me.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 9, 2018)

And this to shall pass and you'll grow even stronger in knowing you can do it on your own. You don't need luck ,just a plan.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Umm, ahem ahem. John, you know I like you and wish you nothing but the best in retirement, but you also know that you flagrantly broke your word about wearing the shirt. As an inducement for us to invest in Rich, you promised to wear the shirt for 24 hours. Then you admitted that you did not do what you promised to do. So, please do NOT "ahem" me.



Your honor, I have to ask as the defendant ... When did I ever day 24 hours?

But that is just a side issue. If it pleases the court, I might also ask of the intent of the contract offered. Ultimately, the goal was to help out one of our own offering to abase myself for the amusement of others in exchange. To this end, members of the jury, I believe that contract was fulfilled.

I would also point out to the court that there was mention of exactly what form of proof was required or spelled out clearly, effort was made and I do believe that the photos posted upheld the spirit of the contract.

Finally, I do say that (after suffering the financial burden of having to purchase the shirt) that I did wear the shirt for an entire day. I did not sleep in the shirt because I like to just sleep in my skivvies....

(Good luck getting that picture out of your head).

So, to sum up, I did purchase and abase myself with the shirt. I also posted it so that there is a permanent record that will haunt me the rest of my days. I do believe.that the spirit of the contract was upheld. I also point out that the charitable act of promoting the advancement of one of our members in no way benefitted me. 

Thus, there was no quid pro quo, and, therefore, nullifies any claim made against me.

What are we saying here? What is the message. Do not get involved and do charitable acts?

I kindly ask the court to recognise my efforts to work for the common good and that the contract fully satisfied.

The defense rests.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Your honor, I have to ask as the defendant ... When did I ever day 24 hours?




Exhibit A:



JohnT said:


> OK Folks..
> 
> I Will make it interesting..
> 
> If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and wear it for 24 hours...


----------



## meadmaker1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Does the prosecution have a closing arguement?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 10, 2018)

Not even to mention the fact that all we got was a photo of a person (gender indeterminate), wearing the Welch’s shirt, and a New Orleans Saints style brown paper bag, thus concealing identity. Good cause or not, the masses were unsatisfied......


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2018)

Ok, I see the problem.... You do take into account the fact that time is relative. It bends and stretches . Therefore, your argument, sir, is unfounded. If, say, I was orbiting the event horizon of a black hole, and you were on Earth, one hour to you could be several million years to me. It is a hard proven fact that time is not constant.

I submit that i did not say 24 hours at a specific location, therefore your argument, sir, is unfounded.

I could further argue that I wore that itchy, nasty rag far longer than a mere 24 hours (when you take a broader view of things)

Sorry, but physics is physics and there is no getting around the laws that govern the reality bubble in which we all reside.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Not even to mention the fact that all we got was a photo of a person *(gender indeterminate),* wearing the Welch’s shirt, and a New Orleans Saints style brown paper bag, thus concealing identity. Good cause or not, the masses were unsatisfied......




Gender Indeterminate??? Seriously????


----------



## joeswine (Jun 11, 2018)

And this started off with your retirement? ????¿ How has the wine making going and are you going slow down on that, your reds where outstanding as I remember.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 11, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I realize that I am arguing physics with a Welches lover, but please try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> Gender Indeterminate??? Seriously????



OK, so that MAY have taken it a bit too far.......... Seriously though, you're a good sport, and a good dude, I wish you the best in your "retirement", though I suspect that for you, retirement only means the lack of a formal place to show up every day 9-5 and grind, you'll land on your feet doing what you enjoy, hopefully at a winery. Cheers to you John!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2018)

joeswine said:


> And this started off with your retirement? ????¿ How has the wine making going and are you going slow down on that, your reds where outstanding as I remember.



Thanks for the complement Joe. 

For this year, I am not going to have a crush. I already have WAY more wine than I could ever drink in a lifetime. 

Normally, I make about 20 or 30 cases of wine for my own personal use. A surprising amount is simply given away. For example, the local fire department is throwing a week long carnival. I am supplying them with 2 cases to enjoy after hours. 

I went heavy in 2016 and 2017. We are about to start bottling the 2016 and my share (across all varietals plus Chilean) is about 60 cases. Last year, I did the same.

My mantra is "Family does not go thirsty". I made extra to tide the family over until we start back up again. This will be in 1 or 2 years.

The plan is for my niece and her husband to take over the operations. I will make the trip up here several times a year until they are ready to run things. 

As for myself. There are a number of wineries where I am moving to. I want to arrange a deal for grapes and then make, perhaps, a demijohn per year. 

I will still be in the game.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Sorry, but physics is physics and there is no getting around the laws that govern the reality bubble in which we all reside.



It's okay, John. I am sure Rich will understand.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 13, 2018)

Three........


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I like to just sleep in my skivvies....







JohnT said:


> (Good luck getting that picture out of your head).



I was able to. But I will bill you for the quantity of brain bleach I had to purchase.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2018)

Getting excited now. Had a farewell lunch yesterday. It was very uncomfortable. 

Oh Well, just two days left (Counting today)!

Wooohooooo!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2018)

You're all but done now! One significant task remains: deciding what bottle you're going to pop in celebration tomorrow.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2018)

Already ahead of you my friend! It will be either a Stag's Leap or a Chateau Montelena Cabernet.

Saturday, I am going to a gathering for "Pre-Briggs". Briggs is a 4 day blues festival that we camp at and we meet every year before the event to make plans. I will bring the Stags Leap to that.

Sunday, my brother (father of 7) is having a Father's day lobster fest. I will bring the Montelena to that (along with a bottle of Riesling (a 2 time gold medalist).

Unfortunately, on Friday, I am alone making potato salad for both events. My tater salad is the best I have ever tasted and it seems people agree with me. All summer long folks put in their requests for it.

Being alone, I think that I will just rip the cork out of my 2015 barrel reserve and sit out on the deck and enjoy the low stress quiet (after chores are done of course). Rather yummy.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> I was able to. But I will bill you for the quantity of brain bleach I had to purchase.


Not enough! LOL


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Not enough! LOL



Well, it *was* until you reminded me. Now I will have to get another tanker full.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 14, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Well, it *was* until you reminded me. Now I will have to get another tanker full.


FWIW, don't buy that one, it's already empty.............


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 14, 2018)

Johnd said:


> FWIW, don't buy that one, it's already empty.............



That is the tanker rushing out to get me more brain bleach.


----------



## trolo (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnT I am sorry to chime in late but.... CONGRATS!!!!!!!! sounds like you will be living my dream! except I want to move to Savannah/Hilton Head area. I love the Beach.


----------



## RussG (Jun 14, 2018)

Well congrats on moving on to your next chapter. 20 years in IT and I'm actively planning my escape. Good to see someone made it over the fence.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 15, 2018)

Yippie! Wahooooo! Let the pigeons loose! 





Get me a Corkscrew! 


Hang in there @RussG !!! You will get there,


----------



## Jal5 (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats JohnT. It’s great having full control over your time! Enjoy!
Joe


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 16, 2018)

So, how does it feel fo be retired?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## JohnT (Jun 16, 2018)

I got home, cracked a bottle of brunello, grilled a perfect burger, then spent the evening out on my deck.

At one point, I did what I always do. I began planning my weekend time so that I could get all I needed done before Monday. 

Then it hit me. There are no more Mondays! 

It was then that I just wanted to dance.

A fellow could get used to this!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 16, 2018)

Awesome, John. Congrats. Make something nice for dinner on Monday!


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 17, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I got home, cracked a bottle of brunello, grilled a perfect burger, then spent the evening out on my deck.
> 
> At one point, I did what I always do. I began planning my weekend time so that I could get all I needed done before Monday.
> 
> ...


I remember my first morning of early retirement - I just couldn't stop smiling


----------



## JohnT (Jun 17, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome, John. Congrats. Make something nice for dinner on Monday!


You can count on that!


----------



## Zintrigue (Jun 17, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I got home, cracked a bottle of brunello, grilled a perfect burger, then spent the evening out on my deck.
> 
> At one point, I did what I always do. I began planning my weekend time so that I could get all I needed done before Monday.
> 
> ...



Living the dream, John! Congratulations!


----------



## wrongway (Jun 18, 2018)

JohnT said:


> I quit my job today


Sorry to hear of what happened!! Sounds so familiar some how! Good Luck in all.
So now your going to start a Winery? Right?


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 18, 2018)

I occurred to me this morning that with your new found infinite spare time you should investigate starting a blog. You have such a wide spread collection of interests; food, heritage, family, music and maybe a kernel or two of wine knowledge to share. I'm sure I'm not alone in enjoying your posts about each years crush. They always come off so vivid that I feel like I was hiding in a corner watching it all in person. No need to dedicate it to one subject or even write on a daily basis. I can guarantee you at least 3 or 4 followers right off the bat!

so many options and so much time to play with them all,
Mike


----------



## drainsurgeon (Jun 18, 2018)

The first days of retirement are blissful. It was the months before, that scared the Schmidt out of me! You are the kind of guy that will retire gracefully. You have enough hobbies and interests to keep you busy. You will look back a year from now and wonder how you had time for all this fun while you were working. (well, ok, you didn't) Enjoy retirement and congrats.....you made it!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 21, 2018)

Day 4.

To think that I was worried about staying active.

Yesterday I went down to help my brother plant 7 fruit trees.. then it was up to the community garden to help out some friends by rototilling their plot. I then gave my garden a good soaking. Then it was back to the house to shower and dress before heading out to the annual Lion's club installation dinner. Got back home by 10pm for a deep refreshing sleep.

Here is pic of the fruit trees.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks nice and green there!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 29, 2018)

Gosh, I love life! 

It has been almost two weeks and I have fully slipped into retired life. 

I do not know why I was so terrified. Each day is a new chance at living life to it's fullest.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2018)

Right behind you JT. 65 work days left for me. Just got to make it to...... cough....cough....... 60....... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 29, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Right behind you JT. 65 work days left for me.



"Not that I am counting or anything...."


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you kidding. I have it written on my white board in my office in large dry erase ink. LOL


----------



## JohnT (Jun 29, 2018)

I had a count down clock on my Kindle.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 29, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Are you kidding



Yes. Yes I was!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2018)

I was not. LOL I will have 33 years of my life spent here (plus 5 years were spent with Shell Development in Houston) so needless to say looking forward to moving on to the next chapter of my life like JT!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, I am not toooo far behind you boys. (But too far to monitor it on a whiteboard!)


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 30, 2018)

At this point my retirement is tied to my wife completing her studies and tests to become a RN...or me winning some type of lottery jackpot, which I rarely if ever play, so that isn't a high probability.


----------



## pgentile (Jun 30, 2018)

Between two expensive divorces earlier in my life, shrinking 401k's, wanton spending by offspring, rising costs of everything, I'll probably be retiring when I turn 115.

If I could I would retire this minute and never look back.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 30, 2018)

Forget it! We all know the secret of life. 

Wise beyond our years! Good luck to those younger fools!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 3, 2018)

I have come to realize that retirement equals sacrifice.

My first brand-spanking-new car was a Mazda Miata. I only had junkers up until then.

I fell in love with this car once I saw it at the New York auto show back in 1989. There were no true roadsters on the market back then and I have been in love with them ever since I had my first car (a 1970 Opel GT).

Not wasting any time, I had my money down on one six months before they were even manufactured. As it turned out, mine was only the eighth one sold in the US.

I met my wife 3 days after getting my new miata. We had a great time in it. We did some shore runs, and several road trips. One trip, up to boston, was when I decided that this was the girl I was going to marry.

I have hung on to it over the years, never being able to bring myself to sell it. I guess that the car had too much sentimental meaning to me. I could not sell her even though it has been sitting in my garage, never being even started, for over 20 year.

We had to keep up insurance on that car all that time. I had to face the fact that the car was an unneeded expense and had to go. About the same time, my nephew suggested that fixing the car up would be fun. That got me thinking. I could always simply give the car to him and my niece (the daughter I always wanted). This way the car would be well cared for and be enjoyed.

He took possession on Sunday. The car has really been sitting around too long. A family of rats made the engine block their home and the whole car was layered by a 1/4" coat of dust. The first thing he did was to take it to a U-DO carwash.

Here is a pick of the car out of the garage.....





Here is a shot under the hood. Rats!!!!!




And here is a shot after he washed it. Got to say.. looks good for a 29 year old car with its original paint job!




He has promised to let me drive it once it is all fixed up. I will be kind of neat taking my bride out for a spin once again.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2018)

I graduated college not long after that, John. And the Miata was almost my first car. I'm sure she'll clean up beautifully and bring many more years of joy to her new owners.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow, great story with a fantastic ending! I too have had my share of 2 Seat Roadsters. 1st car ever was a used 73' Opel GT (like this one) as well!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh man! Mine was black with a red interior.

Hardest part was finding parts.[/QUOTE]


ibglowin said:


> Wow, great story with a fantastic ending! I too have had my share of 2 Seat Roadsters. 1st car ever was a used 73' Opel GT (like this one) as well!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 4, 2018)

Only 3,698 days left till retirement.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 7, 2018)

Just a quick update. 

I have just gotten back from our house in Georgia. We were down there for the past 4 weeks. Unfortunately, there is not TV or WIFI. I hate to see my current cell phone data bill.

The last month I spent doing general fixing and repair. I resided the chimney, fixed a porch door, fixed the exterior railing, repaired a walkway, cleaned gutters, repaired a gazebo, and put a fair dent in the jungle that was once a back yard. At night, we just sat, sipped, looked out over the water, and took joy in a day's work well spent.

we did also manage to squeeze I some fun too. We visited 3 different wineries, mined for rubies, and took in some great southern food.

Sorry about not being around here much. Retirement is proving to be more active that I could have ever imagined. It is far better too!!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 7, 2018)

Pics or.......... LOL


----------



## JohnT (Aug 7, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Pics or.......... LOL



Sorry. Every time I try to post a pic, I get a "too large" error. Each time, I need to crop my photo and I have not figured out how to do that on my new laptop. 

VERY FUSTRATING!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 7, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Sorry. Every time I try to post a pic, I get a "too large" error. Each time, I need to crop my photo and I have not figured out how to do that on my new laptop.
> 
> VERY FUSTRATING!



Maybe just email yourself from the phone and choose the lowest size. Might be a quickie solution.
Mike


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Folks! 

Just got back from Europe. Spent 14 days visiting Prague, then taking a river cruise down the Danube, then heading to Budapest to visit with my family there.

This was a great trip with my Mom, my two brothers, and my niece and nephew. The absolute highlight of the trip (for me) was visiting the family winery in Lovas. This cellar was dug in 1927 while the vines were originally planted in 1923. in the mid 50's the vineyard was dug up and replaced (you guessed it.. Pholoxera).
My cousin does a great job keeping the place well maintained. Here are pictures of the vineyard, cellar, still (he makes his own grappa), and the artisan oven.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh, the food I ate and the wines I sipped, and the sights I have seen!!! The trip of a lifetime!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Oh, the food I ate and the wines I sipped, and the sights I have seen!!! The trip of a lifetime!


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 4, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Oh, the food I ate and the wines I sipped, and the sights I have seen!!! The trip of a lifetime!



I am so close to signing up for my Zemplen Barrel trip next year. I just don't think my wife is as interested as I am.


----------



## Trevor7 (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Oh, the food I ate and the wines I sipped, and the sights I have seen!!! The trip of a lifetime!


Is this the same @JohnT that wondered if he did the right thing a couple of months ago? You're making quite a few of us look forward with anticipation to that day when we too can use the "R"-Word!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 7, 2018)

I have not been able to take more than a week off at a time for the last 31 years. It is nice to be able to finally take a long trip and not feel rushed!

The wines I have tasted were excellent! I tried using the vavino ap to find them in the states, but not a single wine I tasted was available. Strange how a country that produces fantastic wines never really found its way to the American market. Of the Hungarian wines I found in the States, not one could be called excellent. I am not sure why.

Visiting the winery in Lovas was a blast! We stayed for 2 days. On day one, we were met at the door with a shot of Palinka (brandy/grappa) to welcome us. After enjoying an hour or two of conversation on the terrace, we then then drove over to the Balaton Yacht Club for an afternoon of sailing, swimming, and all around fun. Then it was back to the Winery for dinner.

Frisci (my cousin) had a fire going in the artisan over for 5 hours. He then raked out the coals and slid in a giant pan of Pork. He then roasted the pork for 3 hours, then added whole tomatoes and potatoes then continued roasting for another 2 hours. The pork was "fall apart" delicious and the tomatoes were concentrated and full of flavor! they served this with a variety of different salads. Yum!

By the time that dinner was over, we were all exhausted! no time for the winery. that was strictly for day two.

On day two, our group split up into two groups. One group went for another day of sailing while our group toured the town of Tihany. Tihany was full of old world charm and provided incredible vistas of the lake.

Then, again, it was back to the winery for a dinner of lacho and chicken paprikash. After dinner, we rolled down into the cellar and sampled some of my family's best. Over the last 18 years, my cousin has branched out into making red wines. Simply outstanding. After the cellar tour, we gathered at a anti-chamber he uses as a type of "tasting" room. While we were sitting and sipping, my cousin poited out the bench we were sitting on. The initials A.T. and the year 1910 were scrolled on it. (A.T. was my great-great grandfather). Overwhelmed by the history and family connection, I leaned over to my brother and simply said.. "Just look where we are!".

He also showed us his still. He makes true grappa where he takes the grape skins, adds water and sugar, allows that to ferment, then distills it. His still has about a 25 gallon capacity and is double walled with oil in between the two walls. THe still works by heating the oil witch then heats the mash. For own personal use, this is legal in Hungary. Got to say that the stuff, although very strong, was very smooth.

The whole experience was the highlight of our 18 day trip. Now that I am back home, it is time to figure out just how much one of those artisan ovens cost!

Here a few more pictures. 

We anchored the boat and went swimming.



The pork right out of the oven ...





And the first plate of many for me! 




Cooking lecho over a wood coal fire! 



My plate. Lecho on one side and Chicken paprikash on the other.
This was a taboo. Apparently, one should never put lecho and chicken paprikash on the same plate.



Being well fed, Frisci handed me the LITERAL key to the cellar!!!




Another side of the cellar. The rack is for some of his older stock...




Group shot in the antechamber..






My niece learned a lesson about wine and palinka. This is her the next morning wearing that unmistakable "I will never drink again" face.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 7, 2018)

That is great, John. Where the hell is the triple-like button?!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks Paul.

One odd thing is that on my Birthday, I had a "Wine Related" incident.

I was about to meet my family at my favorite BYOB restaurant, and I pulled a bottle from my racks.

I guess I did not have a firm grip and the bottle slipped out of my hand.

It crashed onto the tile floor sending schrapnel straight into my shin.

I should have gone for stitches, but since I was about to go to my birthday dinner, and had guests, I simply wrapped it in gauze and headed out.

This damn cut took forever to heal. With all of the walking I did in Europe, the damn thing would not stop oozing. I kept it in check by applying antibiotic cream, but it was bad enough to prevent even the idea of me swimming. So, while others enjoyed the thermal baths and swimming in lake Balaton, I sat in the sun and sweated.

While in Austria, I took my family's advice and went to the hospital to have a doctor check it out. The hospital visit took only 30 minutes, I was looked at by a nurse, a doctor, and a student doctor. They cleaned the wound, wrapped it properly, and gave me a week's supply of bandages, and ointment. They also gave me a 3 day oral course of antibiotics. 

Here is the amazing thing. I was a foreigner so they had to charge me the full cost of the visit and supplies since they could not easily work with my health care plan. The did provide a receipt and said "your plan should reimburse you".

So, they handed me the bill and I braced myself.

65 Euros.

Yes, no mistake, 65 Euros!!!! 

They made such a big production about financing only to give me a bill for 65 Euros!!!!!

I started laughing right there on the spot. 

Seeing me laugh, they apologized about the high cost!!!! 

"No problem", I said as I took a 100 Euro note out of my wallet!!!! 

SO, The visit and the supplies cost around $75 in American currency and the whole visit took only 30 minutes!!

This is the foreigner rate (no government supplements).

WHAT THE HECK ARE WE DOING WRONG IN THE USA???????


----------



## CK55 (Sep 7, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> One odd thing is that on my Birthday, I had a "Wine Related" incident.
> 
> ...


 I wish it cost that! I had to go to the hospital this year they charged $7500 and that was walk in. I got stuck with $3500 after insurance.


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 12, 2018)

Look what happens when one stays away from this group too long!
@JohnT retire’s, and takes a year away from winemaking!
John, First and foremost congratulations on retirement excellent. You are young enough healthy enough to be able to do everything in life that we are supposed to do. Secondly I am envious little jealous but very happy. I know my retirement,as a joke I always say soon enough I will be caring the body bag with me to work LOL!

Steve


----------

